

Privacy tools against surveillance - koevet
http://www.privacytools.io/

======
na85
>All providers listed here are operating outside the USA, accepting Bitcoin
and using OpenVPN.

While I applaud this decision, NSA is known to have a dedicated group of
people working to break VPN traffic[0]. I'm wondering how many of these non-US
providers are any more secure than US-based ones. Just how many talented
security professionals can there be in e.g. Seychelles, a country barely twice
the size of the NSA?

Furthermore, any NATO country can't really be trusted, even if they're not
part of the so-called "5 eyes" alliance. That rules out Italy and Iceland, as
their governments will surely raid datacenters if asked by the US.

The Assange shenanigans showed us that the Swedes will kowtow to US interests
if under sufficient pressure, so that rules Sweden out.

Gibraltar is surely subject to the whims of GCHQ, being a British overseas
territory.

The Panama Canal being a strategic geo-political hotspot means I'd be
absolutely shocked if US intelligence wasn't running all over Panama's tech
infrastructure like ants on a mound of sugar.

That leaves Malaysia and Switzerland as the only sane choices.

[0] [http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/12/nsa-has-vpns-
in-v...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/12/nsa-has-vpns-in-vulcan-
death-grip-no-really-thats-what-they-call-it/)

------
java-man
Trust No One.

